# Harpersfield Bridge



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone know if steelies are being caught there yet? Any info is appreciated thanks!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I havent fished it yet, but in my experience I always catch em thanksgiving week up there so Id say they are up, but probably not in any significant numbers....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

to my understanding they are rebuilding the dam, not sure if that will effect the fishing or even if it's true, i haven't been there just told by a buddy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.starbeacon.com/news/loca...cle_1405ee5b-ee5e-5c62-874e-aaeb2ea4aff8.html

I will be up there tommrow to check it out


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea they are gettin ready to start tearing it down. But they said as they tear it down they are replacing it so hopefully it wont change much.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some pictures


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Is the bridge open to car traffic?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It is still open.


----------

